# Annoying Neighbours



## Yozza (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Guys im the type of person like alot on here that hates to have a dirty car. So im regulary out washing, hoovering and polishing my car.

Ive only had the car for a month and had a couple of small issues that needed sorting out, which have now been done. Im now trying to get it up to the condition both inside and outside that im 100% happy with.

Ive got one particular neighbour who is constantly on a daily basis telling me to scrap my car as its crap and I will end up either washing or polishing my car away. He reckons that he is only saying it as a joke but it is getting to the stage where its gone beyond a joke.

Just to give you an idea about him. Either he or his girlfriend only ever wash or hoover their car once maybe twice a year.

Im not a nasty person and it takes alot for me to loose my temper, but there is times where I feel like giving him a real mouthfull.

How would/what would you guys do.


----------



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

just laugh and walk away??


----------



## MatthewR (May 15, 2011)

dont let him get on your back, ignore it and carry on cleaning away.

theres no point causing arguments because he has a car coverd in crap and you have a shiny car. at the end of the day he just wishes he had a car as clean as yours.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

God these people bug me. Tell him everyones got an A** Hole no one needs another one :thumb:


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

_*Jealousy is the ugliest trait.*_


----------



## Bowden769 (Feb 21, 2011)

what car do you have 

ingore him he is probably jealous


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

Put headphones in while youre outside and just blank him


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

smile and say something polite.

Kill these people with kindness! its not worth getting angry about.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

dixon75 said:


> smile and say something polite.
> 
> Kill these people with kindness! its not worth getting angry about.


Absolutely correct, who's the bigger man, you or him? Just agree with him and the jibes will soon stop, what you don't want is conflict with a neighbour.


----------



## danski (Aug 4, 2008)

Turn up the stereo and pretend you didnt hear him.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Best response is no response....

Or even better, just give him a cheeky little wink & smile! Makes them wonder if your a dark horse i find


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

I had a guy who visited his mother in law on my street everyday (to collect kids) and was always making comments to the point where it was really winding me up. Until one day he asked me to do his car as I always kept my car immaculate. I don't to cars for other people but I said ok and when finished he asked for z bit of advice on keeping it good. Hd still cones everyday but never passes any comments and his car is always kept pretty well now.


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

Just stick some headphones in and enjoy yourself


----------



## sammatty (Jul 28, 2010)

anthonyh90 said:


> Just stick some headphones in and enjoy yourself


I second the headphones, just ignore the guy!


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Water off a ducks back fella :thumb: 

I was outside last night in the dark giving her a wipe down before putting her to bed for the night. My neighbours dont think Ive lost the plot at all, Ive encouraged them so much they now know Ive lost the plot and smile sweetly when they pass my driveway.

 Smile fella, you dont have to sit in his car, he does.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Deep calming breaths... next time he says it as you say if its every day.... simply say i know your only joking but its starting to get you down hearing it every day, could you just lay off it a bit please!!!

Mind you the comments in future will be.... Ill bring mine round as you enjoy washing so much...:wall:


----------



## Yozza (Apr 5, 2011)

Bowden769 said:


> what car do you have
> 
> ingore him he is probably jealous


The car ive got is nothing special its a Ford Mondeo Zetec.


----------



## Yozza (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice guys. Will try a few of the things suggested.

I might just become totally deaf all of a sudden. But the wife says ive got selected hearing already lol


----------



## paddyirishman (Sep 21, 2009)

Next time he says it, ask him "Do you want me to clean yours next because by the looks of things its long overdue!" and make sure you say it loud so the other neighbours can hear it too. Wont be long before he pipes down


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

Best not to let it build up to the point where you blow up at him.

A one-line response every time he does it is probably in order.

"Ah yes, that old chestnut again" <fake belly laugh for an awkward amount of time>

...or....

"Wow. Is that the most original thought you've had all day?"

...or...

"I'd offer to do yours, but it looks like it might fall apart if I touch it".

...or...

"Wow, that's hilarious - you should be on stage!"

...or...

"That sounded really funny in your head, didn't it?"

...or...

"Did you have your hair done that way as a bet?"

...or...

"Look, mate, if I wanted to hear from an a***hole I would've farted"

...or...

"Something smells like crap - close your mouth".

Wait... I'm probably getting into fight territory here... 

It depends entirely on your personality and what sort of relationship you have with your neighbour, but headphones and a blank stare is probably the least confrontational approach, if you're happy to just let it go.

edit:

"Nice one. I'm pretty sure yours is the only car on the street where you have to wipe your feet when you get OUT though" might be appropriate. Delivered with a cheeky grin of course,


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Response:
_*
"oh funny, you should be on the telly.... Interference!"*_


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Just smile and say that you're actually getting a bit tired of hearing it from him and see what he says - Usually people don't mean anything by it and think they're having a laugh but any joke like that soon wears thin - Best to tell him now before you just snap...


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Yozza said:


> I feel like giving him a real mouthfull.
> 
> What would you guys do.


Simpl...ask him to meet Mr SnowFoam...if he talks that much having him frothing at the mouth shouldn't be difficult :devil:


----------



## rsblue (May 8, 2011)

tell him you like things clean.......... unlike his WIFE!!!!!


----------



## Chufster (Nov 21, 2010)

Cave his head in with a hammer.





Or is that a bit extreme?


----------



## Jarw101 (Jun 7, 2011)

Put your headphones back in and carry on. Or tell him how bad his filthy car looks.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Chufster said:


> Cave his head in with a hammer.
> 
> Or is that a bit extreme?


Start at the ankles and work upwards until the point has been fully understood. :devil:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

It's funny you should say this.

I have neighbour who is always cleaning his car. I'm a bit awkward socially and as we have nothing in common, i comment on his car. He kind of just shrugs and grins at me.

To be honest, I think that I annoy him a little perhaps if we had a chat instead of me trying to start the same conversation everytime, we could get a littel community going. It just feels like he's not really trying.

It makes me sad


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Chufster said:


> Cave his head in with a hammer.
> 
> Or is that a bit extreme?


I would go with this as well.....

Firm but fair

:thumb:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

His doorstep , dog sh** , Newspaper , matches ....simples


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

these threads annoy me - why do we want to know about your neighbours?

if you feel the need to moan, moan at him, maybe then he'll stop?

seems fairly simple to me - no one in my street bothers me, maybe im just a good guy


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

David said:


> these threads annoy me - why do we want to know about your neighbours?
> 
> *Don't read it then, or use the back button on your browser instead of doing what you've just berated the op for, moaning!*
> 
> ...


Irony no???


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Just say. Sh1t you're right. I've just polished through the paint ..


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

At least your not living on an estate where they're throwing bottles at it and kicking footballs at your car- that's one way to look at it 

Chin up fella


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

My neighbours used to look surprised when I cleaned my car all the time, however I have been strange for years so they sort of got used to it.
Also ..... 
I talk to myself out loud so they think i am mad and leave me alone:speechles
Initially they thought i had headphones on but when I didn't they just sort of cross over!!
Ming the Mumbling rambler


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

bigmc said:


> Irony no???


not at all big mac


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Or you could get one of these - Detailing World 'Questions' T-Shirt (I've ordered one)

http://detailingworld.spreadshirt.c...ons-t-shirt-men-s-A16628121/customize/color/4

Should give him something to read! :lol:


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

that is mint that t shirt haha, i think i've been asked every one of them questions in the last 2 months


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Yozza said:


> He reckons that he is only saying it as a joke but it is getting to the stage where its gone beyond a joke.


I've had a lot of p!ss taking over the years, partly because I've always loved Renaults and partly because of how I keep them.

What I've learnt over the years is often the p!ss taking is often jealousy. Usually it's people who haven't looked after their cars or don't even drive anything that interesting who like to have a pop.

Best thing I've found is to be content with the car you have and proud of it. :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Jsmcn68 (Jul 3, 2011)

Chufster said:


> Cave his head in with a hammer.
> Or is that a bit extreme?


I like that, was thinking along the same lines personally but keep yourself right though and wear a balaclava lol.


----------



## Z Benjamin Z (Jul 18, 2011)

Well if it was me clean my car at 7:30am on a Sunday with the radio on just to pee him off. Joking just say if your cars that dirty I hate to see what your house is like.


----------



## dalecyt (Nov 16, 2010)

if he is saying it in a jokey way, simply give him pelters that will get right to the bone but say it in a jokey way, he wont like it either and will probably leave you alone or if hes bigger punch you, either way he'll more than likely stop talking.


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

Punch him in the mouth, he will learn


----------



## chillihound (Oct 17, 2009)

Tell him to **** off or you'll glass him.


----------



## simonfoy (May 1, 2010)

Tell him you may not be a pancake expert but you know a t++++r when you see one. 

Second thoughts just ignore him, the more you laugh in his face the less he will do it. Why not pretend everything he says is really really funny and laugh as loud as you can, works for me with my neighbour. I wonder why people feel the need to comment on what someone else obviously takes pleasure in. 

For instance, if it was a woman and she liked to keep a tidy house, or a dog owner who ensured their dog was well groomed, nothing would be said, And yet when a man looks after his cars folk feel the need to comment and mock. I think honestly it says more about them than it does about you. Laugh it off and treat hi like the knob head his is. x


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

Bristle Hound said:


> Or you could get one of these - Detailing World 'Questions' T-Shirt (I've ordered one)
> 
> http://detailingworld.spreadshirt.c...ons-t-shirt-men-s-A16628121/customize/color/4
> 
> Should give him something to read! :lol:


This is actually the best solution - nice one.

I just bought one myself, even though I don't get any hassle


----------



## Blockwax (Jan 23, 2011)

Just stroll over to him like his best pal while hes at his heap like your his best pal.... and point out the faults he needs to address on his heap.....then tell him you will do it for a price then he can keep it nice as yours.......or smack him in the mouth....:wave:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Get the new DW t-shirt! I still think the "special edition" would've been useful for occaisions like this... Something alone the lines of:

Yes, I know what I'm doing.

No, I can't do yours next.

(Unless it's your wife, shes filthy dirty)

No, I won't wash it away.

The paint won't come off either...

"Now **** of I'm buffing"!

:devil:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Tell him exactly how many times you'd have to wash or polish the car for it to be worn away. Mention factors which would cause this figure to vary and don't stop until he loses interest. He won't bother commenting again.


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

Break into his house and sh*t in his pillowcase


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Bristle Hound said:


> Or you could get one of these - Detailing World 'Questions' T-Shirt (I've ordered one)
> 
> http://detailingworld.spreadshirt.c...ons-t-shirt-men-s-A16628121/customize/color/4
> 
> Should give him something to read! :lol:










:thumb: I was about to suggest this myself, as it's tailor made for annoying people like this guy. Most only say things like this as a joke and I suspect the majority of us join in with that and laugh it off. Now and again though, as sounds the case with this fella, they just don't know when to give it a rest :wall:......and that's why I created this shirt, which is currently our best seller in the store btw. so thanks to all those who have ordered one :thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Confuse him by cleaning his when he ain't looking - that way he'll come out wondering where the f'k he parked his shed!....

...or, just continue to spend your energy concentrating on the good things, such as cleaning yer motor, rather than wasting it on morons - if you respond to him, you'll be giving him what he wants....ignorance is bliss


----------



## pebblemonkey (Jan 30, 2011)

80skid said:


> Break into his house and sh*t in his pillowcase


 :lol:


----------

